# [H] RTB01 marines, RT Predator, RT librarian [W] £$£$£ [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

having a clear out of surplus RT (rogue trader) era models and have the following marine items for sale:
MK1 plastic predator - £35
metal librarian - £8
plastic marines - offers
all prices include fees and UK postage, overseas is extra at cost. Condition of models is shown in the pics but willing to answer any questions. please message me if interested in anything.
thanks


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

price drop to £30 all in


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

librarian sold.
predator down to £30 all in in the uk
RTB01s open to offers


----------

